# How do your Goldens do in hot weather locations



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here in Maryland the humidity in the summer is a killer. My old Golden Sam used to stay outside much more often when he was a young dog. As he got older he couldn't take the humidity. Ike hasn't been too bothered yet. He does love the colder weather, though. We have numerous family members who live on the water, so Sam and Ike have had plenty of opportunity to cool off.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I posted this on another thread, but my parents live in a warmer area of CA - and it doesn't take more than about 20 miles from the coast to be really hot in the summer in CA. Their golden doesn't spend much time outdoors in the summer unless he's in the pool swimming. Walks are definitely before 7AM - at night there is the risk of mountain lions (I swear it's gorgeous there and worth it) and he sleeps inside on top of the a/c vents in the floor almost all day. It cools off a lot at night, so he'll sit outside until bedtime and patrol for brazen rabbits invading his yard.

Despite the heat making him slow down and cutting back a bit on the time spent outside, it's really not too bad. He's 7 so a already slower and it's a dry heat, as they say.


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

I am from South Carolina -- when my sister had a Golden we would take him to the beach and the dog would whine because the sand burnt his feet -- it was so sad! We had to take him in the water to cool off.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

ErikaS said:


> I am from South Carolina -- when my sister had a Golden we would take him to the beach and the dog would whine because the sand burnt his feet -- it was so sad! We had to take him in the water to cool off.


We vacation at the Outer Banks every summer. We would hit the beach with Sam early in the AM or after the sun went down. Cloudy days were his favs!! Then he could be on the beach all day.


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

We live in a warm part of California, and although Ozzie tires out easier in the summer, we don't change our routine too much. We spend a lot of time at the beach, and just keep a close eye on Oz and offer lots of water if we're going hiking or to the park. 

I'm not sure what Ozzie's favorite part of the summer heat is...sun baths until he's hot to the touch, or having an excuse to get soaked every day!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska does really well in Florida!.I just make sure to walk them early and late at night sot that they don't overheat but they can both go and go!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The heat doesnt bother mine... I usually have to lock them in to keep them in. We get temps in 100's


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine dont spend to much outside during the heat of the day in Florida. They love the mornings and evenings just laying out. Bama does like to play in the sprinklers and baby pool to keep cool.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

The important thing when it's hot is to make sure they have LOTS of cool (not cold) water to drink. Mine can go in and out as they please, but they definitely prefer the a/c in the middle of the day. Of course, even when it's beautiful and cool outside, they prefer the living room.  If you drove past my house during the day, you wouldn't know that dogs lived there too....:curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dallas Texas can get very hot, and sometimes very humid in the spring, summer and fall. We cut out all strenous exercise like ball chasing. The dogs get a 3 mile walk before sun up in the mornings, hopefully by water sprinklers going in lawns (here we have to water early mornings or evenings due to water restrictions). They have a cool bandana on--one that you soak in water and freeze and it is cool for them--I wet them down during the walks. The evening walk is after the sun isn't overhead directly--only 1 mile. They have indoor/outdoor access at their leisure--both hang on the sofas or on the floors. This summer they will have a new travertine floor to cool them off. Sometimes they get to swim in a friends/neighbors pool. Our young one is a ball obsessed fanatic so we have a game of vertical retrieving with him--toss a tennis ball from our upstairs down. He will go to our 'bridge", look down, locate the ball, run down and pick it up and run up the stairs and give it back to us. He gets some air conditioned exercise this way. They also get lots of baths where we let them air dry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We usually don't go out in the heat of the day for more than a quick potty run. But I also keep a kiddie pool on the deck and fill it up on the weekends if we don't head up to the lake. Honestly, the mosquitoes are so bad here in the summer, it isn't enjoyable to be outside in our yard during the summer. As weird as it sounds, there are no mosquitoes at the lake house. When we walk, there are several creek acesses that we stop at so the dogs can cool off in the water.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Living in Arizona, my dogs are kept inside in the AC in the hot months, if outside we have kiddie pools, our big pool and misters for them. We do not to keep them out for no more than 1/2 hour if we are not in the pools. Most of the time they lay around inside on the cool tile floors.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky doesn't do well in the heat. He doesn't want to go outside. He even pants alot inside because he has trouble cooling down when he's been out for even a short time. 

The addition of water makes it all different. He will lay and roll and dunk in the kiddie pool we have...that he does enjoy. He loves to be sprayed with the water hose...clear to the skin. He's in heaven then. When I was a stay at home mom he (and my kids) was a wet and happy all through summer....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> The important thing when it's hot is to make sure they have LOTS of cool (not cold) water to drink. Mine can go in and out as they please, but they definitely prefer the a/c in the middle of the day. Of course, even when it's beautiful and cool outside, they prefer the living room.  If you drove past my house during the day, you wouldn't know that dogs lived there too....:curtain:


yes when we do go out hiking in the warm weather I have a backpack completely filled with water bottles and a drinking bowl for them -


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Toby was miserable most of the time we lived in Houston. I walked the dogs early in the morning, but during the summer it still would be in the high 80s with incredibly high humidity. We walked slowly. Even in the house with 2 central A/C units running and ceiling fans, we almost never stopped panting. Jackson, on the other hand, loved to lie on the patio and bake in the sun until I made him come inside. Jack just loved to be toasty!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here in south Florida, we just use common sense. Take them to the dog park and the beach in the late afternoon or morning. We don't leave them outside when it's hot....although they take advantage of our pool for a swim every chance they get Lots of fresh water always available. Since we spend our summers in Michigan, they don't get the really hot and humid weather here in Florida.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in Dallas too so it's pretty much a ditto of the above posts. Outside time is mostly early am and eves. They have a couple of kiddie pools under the carport and our back is shaded. However, the favorite spots are the cool tile floors !!


----------

